# Please Explain How I Got Seeds?



## GrowRebel (May 14, 2015)

:48:Cause I don't get it.  I'm not a breeder ... I don't have the smarts for it.  When I put my plants in the flower level and found the males I move them immediately to another level of the house so I could take the buds and smoke them.

When the girls got full buds I saw I had seeds!  What the heck happened?  I don't get it.  When I tried to get seeds I couldn't do it and when I didn't want seeds I got them.:giggle:


----------



## Dman1234 (May 14, 2015)

The males were useless and should have been destroyed. Their pollen can travel for miles once airbourne but can also travel on you and your clothes. Next time kill the males bag them and get rid of them.


----------



## Hackerman (May 14, 2015)

Just guessing but if you don't have any males lingering around, it's probably a hermie. Look closely at the buds and dig around for a little banana shaped yellow pod(s). That would be the pollen sac for a hermie. I'll see if I can find a pic.

EDIT: Oops, didn't see you had males in the house. Yep.... to what Dman said.


----------



## Grower13 (May 14, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> The males were useless and should have been destroyed. Their pollen can travel for miles once airbourne but can also travel on you and your clothes. Next time kill the males bag them and get rid of them.


 

return air system in a central heat and air unit is another way.......... dogs and cats......... as they say... nature finds a way.


----------



## Kraven (May 14, 2015)

Yup, gratz you pollinated your females. Depending on what you had there might be a decent X in there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2015)

IMO, the males you kept probably caused this.  The THC in males is so small as to make it insignificant.  Males should always be disposed of if you have females anywhere around if you do not want seeds.  Unfortunately, yield and quality suffer with plants that are germinated.  The good news, if you find not find nanners, the seeds are good.


----------

